# [Tip] CM Settings



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Not sure if this was known by all except me, but I found out that if you long-press an icon in the notification power widget, you'll be taken to that icon's settings page. Example, long-press on the wifi toggle and you're taken to wifi settings. Pretty awesome!


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

nice! learn something new every day


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Late pass? 

This has been around for at least 3-4 months, if not longer lol. I remember having it on my d1 which I got rid of in June.

Your be surprised at some of the things you can find in certain roms.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey thanks for the tip. You just made it easier for me to navigate through wifi


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Cool. Glad I was able to help a couple people.


----------

